
Ask HN: iPhone 6 EOL: How risky to stay on unsupported iOS (12.x)? - mmd45
Apple has officially ended support for iPhone 6 and below (iOS 12.x and prior).<p>How risky from a security standpoint is it to continue to use an iPhone 6?  Will Apple continue to release security patches if exploits are found or do I need to shell out for a new phone to remain secure?
======
jamil7
You can have a read here: [https://support.apple.com/en-
ca/HT201222](https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT201222)

Basically apple does not release security updates after a major version unless
it's a really extreme case.

I was in the same position and need to support several iOS apps and upgrade
them to iOS13. I don't like buying new technology so I purchased a refurbished
iPhone 8 with a new battery and screen.

~~~
mmd45
refurb iPhone 8 might be a good choice. i just saw a rumor of an iPhone SE 2
coming 1/2020 for $399 which could work.

an additional 200+ million insecure iPhone 6 devices in the world seems like a
pretty bad thing :-(.

